# Paint Creek Runs Dry



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Lake Orion (AP)--In a stunning turn of events, Paint Creek, the jewel of Oakland county trout fishing has run dry....

This is ridiculous! Somehow the water dropped a foot from when I left for work this morning. I fished it yesterday, many deep holes, lots of fun. Today? No way. Many parts of the creek bed are dry.

If they have the ability to raise and lower the dam at Lake Orion, then they have the ability to do it in a more gradual way!

Apparently the fact that trout have survived for thousands of years has lead some to believe they no longer require water.

I am going to go have a heart attack now.:smile-mad


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I've never understood why they can't regulate it so the creek keeps a more consistent water flow throughout the summer.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Thats pretty sad.Did you take any photos?Maybe bringing this matter up to the clinton water shed counsel may help.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

That's disturbing news. There is a bottom draw cistern that is supposed to draw cold oxygenated water from the bottom of the lake. Wonder if that is operating and helping supply water. I sent an email about this to the Michigan council of TU-maybe they can get something done. The forecast is for rain the next week hope that will help fill up the lake so the creek will get water.
EDW


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Well heck get out there and find those stranded trout in the holes:lol: Might as well if they are gonna die and go to waste. sounds like quite a shame for any trout water to be neglected to such a point where the thing goes dry there is no excuse for such things happening 

AW


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

hope the rain helps that is sad news:rant:


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

EDW said:


> I sent an email about this to the Michigan council of TU-maybe they can get something done. The forecast is for rain the next week hope that will help fill up the lake so the creek will get water.
> EDW


Thanks a lot for forwarding it to TU, I will do the same for the CRWC. I did not get pictures, but I did send a letter to the editor of the local paper that should be published this weekend.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

> hope the rain helps


Drove by there yesterday and it was blowen out....little too much water.

They probably were raising the level on Orion....Boating season coming up.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

salmonslammer said:


> Drove by there yesterday and it was blowen out....little too much water.
> 
> They probably were raising the level on Orion....Boating season coming up.


That's just it Slammer. The creek is getting pouunded right now. Why not hold the water in a large retention basin (Lake Orion) where the amount of rain isn't felt as much as it is in a creek you could jump across. When the rain subsides, release the water gradually to ensure flow during dry times. Boaters will have their water and so will the creek! It's a win-win if they put a little thought into controlling the dam.


----------



## The Terminator (Jun 15, 2001)

A little thought ? I long ago came to the conclusion that 'thought' is the rarest of all commodities. Speaking of which, who say W's speech tonight ?

The Terminator


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

The Terminator said:


> A little thought ? I long ago came to the conclusion that 'thought' is the rarest of all commodities. Speaking of which, who say W's speech tonight ?
> 
> The Terminator


Wasn't worth watching... I've watched him lie too many times. Don't need any more false promises.

Zob


----------

